# RTE 'news' this evening



## zag (6 Feb 2007)

Did anyone else hear the rubbish that RTE Sports spewed out during the prime news program this evening ?  I think it was about 1840 or so.

Basically it was a 5 minute piece (but it felt like 15 minutes) covering how Southsiders are going to find their way to Croke Park this weekend.

I had the strongest urge ever to turn the radio off.  Ever.

After the first one or two interviews with stereotypes the remaining 15 became redundant - we got the picture.  They even pulled the standard one of "my passport's up to date so there shouldn't be a problem" as well as a bizarre one about getting a bus laid on from Kielys (or somewhere like that) and getting Daddy to pick the guy up immediatley afterwards.  This is *prime* news time on the national broadcaster, not pirate radio, not tweenie-time.

They then went on to have long piece where the reporter accompanied some guy on the 46A and he continued to spew forth the same rubbish.

It was stunningly poor broadcasting.

z


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2007)

Sounds like a poor imitation of that _Ross O'Carroll-Kelly _rubbish that your man in the _Tribune _has made his living out of in recent years.

Cheer up _Zag _- apart from annoying bank codes and irritating _RTE _reports things aren't that bad.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Feb 2007)

Why would people be going to Croke Park this weekend? 

Seriously, though — between avian flu, global warming, and O'Driscoll probably not being match fit, this is shaping up to be a Very Bad Week so far. And — of course — not a canvassing politician in sight. Harrumph!


----------



## liteweight (6 Feb 2007)

zag said:


> Did anyone else hear the rubbish that RTE Sports spewed out during the prime news program this evening ?  I think it was about 1840 or so.
> 
> Basically it was a 5 minute piece (but it felt like 15 minutes) covering how Southsiders are going to find their way to Croke Park this weekend.
> 
> ...



Yah...yah I agree. So anyway....can you tell me where I can buy a map?


----------



## Marie M (7 Feb 2007)

The Sunday World's Des Erkin also had a piece this week about Rugby heads finding their way to Croker, which was nothing short of biggotry.  What it basically insinuated "tongue in cheek" was that people that live around Croke Park, and more or less any northsider were thieves, scumbags, and of below normal intelligence, I must dig it out of the green bin to quote some of it, it was unbelievable.  I don't understand how making these comments which border on racism are acceptable. ( maybe I watched too much Big Brother)


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Feb 2007)

Maybe its not too late for the GAA to reinstate its 'foreign sports' ban... Down with this sort of thing!


----------



## michaelm (7 Feb 2007)

Marie M said:


> . . these comments which border on racism . .


Please.  Same race cracker, racism doesn't come into it.


----------



## Marie M (7 Feb 2007)

True, wrong word (early morning post) I found the paper, these are the "humourous" quote "Do I need a Visa" - no in fact if you take a visa you risked getting it robbed along with your mastercard" and other crackers such as " do not bring the Merc convertible or the beamer as the natives will set it on fire and dance around it" and Currency - "Northsiders don't have currency, just the black economy". If looking for sights to see, his funniest line yet, he suggest you visit the Botanic Gardens "Probably just a cover for growing hash and Heroin"

Who told this man he was funny?

Maybe this -  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classism


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2007)

Speaking of punters looking for _Croker_, I remember a few years back heading down to _Tolka Park _for a _Rovers v Bohs _game on the same day as a compromise rules game in _Croker _and being stopped by loads of lost souls around _Drumcondra _looking for directions. I was half tempted to tell them to come with me and see if they noticed any difference.  Even I know where _Croker _is and I've only been in it once before I instituted a personal ban on attending games that are foreign to me.


----------



## propertyprof (7 Feb 2007)

The real question is will the _"Free State Unioinist's"_ boo or sing along with GSTQ?


----------



## almo (7 Feb 2007)

I wold reckon that more than half the folks there this weekend will be GAA fans, or rather sport fans, who have moved throw in times over the summers to make sure that they didn't lose out going head to head with other sports, and also that they understand that ultimately sports fans get behind their teams (unless they're attrocious or uncool).  I would love to be there and would love to be in san Marino tonight (seems odd I'm in Croatia, where the "founder" of San Marino - Marin - came from).


----------



## RainyDay (7 Feb 2007)

Back to the original issue of RTE news, tonight's show included a 3-4 minute piece which was basically an advert for some upcoming new arts show on RTE.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Feb 2007)

The late sport news on _RTE2 _just now was a disgrace - after a report on the _San Marino _game the presenter said _"England took on Spain tonight ... and it may come as some consolation that they woefully underperformed and lost 1-0"_. Unbelievable, atavistic anti _English _nonsense from the _RTE _sports department.


----------



## TarfHead (7 Feb 2007)

zag said:


> Did anyone else hear the rubbish that RTE Sports spewed out during the prime news program this evening ?  I think it was about 1840 or so.



For those who 'missed' it ..

[broken link removed]

What do you expect ? RTE Sport are lazy and bland and always play it safe. It needs the 'external' analysts such as Giles & Dunphy or Hook & Pope & O'Shea to call it as they see it. The ones on salary wouldn't risk offending anyone.

This piece was blatant plagiarism of Paul Howard, aka R'OC-K. As a DNS rugby supporter I thought it not worthy of taking offence.

I have my tickets for Sunday and am looking forward to my first visit to Croke Park since 1993. (I've almost blocked out the trauma of being dragged there to see Elton Joel & Billy John some time back - that surely can't be counted).


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> ...the trauma of being dragged there to see Elton Joel & Billy John some time back


Who won?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Reminds me of the day in the 80s when my mother asked my father who _Bohs _were playing in _Dalyer _and he replied _"Bob Marley"_.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Even I know where _Croker _is and I've only been in it once before I instituted a personal ban on attending games that are foreign to me.


 


TarfHead said:


> I have my tickets for Sunday and am looking forward to my first visit to Croke Park since 1993.


 
  Can never get what almost seems like a pride football and rugby fans take in *not* visiting Croke Park, like it's a badge of honour. No problem if you don't like Gaelic football or hurling (but how could any one not love hurling?), but sometimes it seems more than that, like because Croke Park is the home of traditional Irish sports it's somehow uncool? God lads, come to terms with it: you're Irish.  

PS I've been a regular in Croke Park and Lansdowne all my life so I'm terribly ecumenical.


----------



## Sunny (8 Feb 2007)

Slightly off topic but just to give RTE a break... I don't know what depressed me more last night. Irelands performance, Steve Stauntons press conference or TV3's coverage. Brian Kerr must be the most annoying co-commentator ever (well, apart from Mark 'bad joke' Lawrenson). He just never shuts up talking about Damien, Robbie and the boys. The guys in the studio weren't much better. Great players doesn't mean great analysts and all three played with Staunton so were unlikely to be too critical of him. Also, I wanted to scream at them every time they said Czechoslovakia instead of the Czech Republic. It was a long night...


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Can never get what almost seems like a pride football and rugby fans take in *not* visiting Croke Park, like it's a badge of honour.





> but sometimes it seems more than that, like because Croke Park is the home of traditional Irish sports it's somehow uncool? God lads, come to terms with it: you're Irish.


I have my own personal/family reasons for having no truck with the _GAA _myself. I won't bore others with them though. _Gaelic _sports (including hurling - no matter how shocking that might be to some) hold no attraction for me personally. I have no real desire to attend _Croke Park_. Soccer, and in particular _Bohs_, is much more part of my and my family's sporting culture. This doesn't make me any less _Irish _than the next person and, in my opinion, only a bigot would think otherwise.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Sunny said:


> (well, apart from Mark 'bad joke' Lawrenson).


I was very disappointed that nobody on radio or _TV _managed to say "last Gasperoni" about _Ireland's_ win and in reference to _San Marino's _number 11.


----------



## Sunny (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I was very disappointed that nobody on radio or _TV _managed to say "last Gasperoni" about _Ireland's_ win and in reference to _San Marino's _number 11.


 
 Lawro would have been proud of that one!


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Feb 2007)

Lawro watching an Ireland game?  Your joking right?  He was too busy wailing about a foul given against Crouch over on the BEEB


----------



## TarfHead (8 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Can never get what almost seems like a pride football and rugby fans take in *not* visiting Croke Park, like it's a badge of honour. No problem if you don't like Gaelic football or hurling (but how could any one not love hurling?), but sometimes it seems more than that, like because Croke Park is the home of traditional Irish sports it's somehow uncool? God lads, come to terms with it: you're Irish.
> 
> PS I've been a regular in Croke Park and Lansdowne all my life so I'm terribly ecumenical.


 
Maybe you were having a pop at me, maybe you weren't. FWIW the reason I have only ever been to one match in Croke Park is that GAA football or hurling were never part of my life. That wasn't a lifestyle choice, it's just how things turned out.
My father was from Cahirciveen but never displayed an interest in the Kerry teams dominating the 1970s. He certainly never tried to foster an interest in me or my brother.
I went to a rugby school and that was my first experience of team sport. My interest in rugby has been sustained since then.
I attended the 1993 League Final in Croke PArk between Dublin & Donegal. That was the day after a family wedding and a lot of Donegal cousins were going so I went too.
I've been offered freebie tickets for big games in the past but have declined them as I thought they should be used by someone who yearned to be there. I despise 'event junkies' and don't want to be one.
I give 90 minutes of my time every Saturday morning coaching GAA football & hurling to a group of 6 year olds - I have no problem with GAA or my Irish identity.


----------



## polaris (8 Feb 2007)

Strange that you would coach kids in hurling and football when you have no interest in GAA sports.

Wouldn't you get more enjoyment from coaching underage rugby instead?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

polaris said:


> Strange that you would coach kids in hurling and football when you have no interest in GAA sports.
> 
> Wouldn't you get more enjoyment from coaching underage rugby instead?


It could be argued that somebody who gets up off their behind and coaches kids in the codes has more practical interest in them than somebody who sits on theirs just watching others play. You know - doers and watchers and all that... Anybody who takes time out to coach kids in sport deserves credit in my opinion. Who cares if they don't spectate?


----------



## Purple (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It could be argued that somebody who gets up off their behind and coaches kids in the codes has more practical interest in them than somebody who sits on theirs just watching others play. You know - doers and watchers and all that... Anybody who takes time out to coach kids in sport deserves credit in my opinion. Who cares if they don't spectate?


Agree 100%. The most valuable thing we can give is our time.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> This doesn't make me any less _Irish _than the next person and, in my opinion, only a bigot would think otherwise.


 
Had a feeling there'd be a reply like that, completely mangling the meaning of my comment.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Maybe you were having a pop at me, maybe you weren't. FWIW the reason I have only ever been to one match in Croke Park is that GAA football or hurling were never part of my life. That wasn't a lifestyle choice, it's just how things turned out.....


 
Fair enough, pop withdrawn. Although I too went to a rugby school but managed to see the light: the majesty of hurling! Football's still my first love, though, ie soccer/football.

There's no doubting it though, I hear it all the time, there's an astonishing level of snobbery towards the GAA, particularly from rugby supporters, a little less from football fans ("bogball" and all that). All very curious.


----------



## z107 (8 Feb 2007)

What's going on in Croke park this weekend? (I don't listen to RTÉ)


----------



## Purple (8 Feb 2007)

umop3p!sdn said:


> What's going on in Croke park this weekend? (I don't listen to RTÉ)


An all-Ireland team is playing a game of Rugby in grounds owned by another all Ireland sporting body. BTW the oldest football club in the world in the rugby club in TCD.


----------



## z107 (8 Feb 2007)

> An all-Ireland team is playing a game of Rugby



Ah, a game of rugby. Thanks Purple.
I'll find out what time that's on at and hopefully the gym will be empty


----------



## TarfHead (8 Feb 2007)

polaris said:


> Strange that you would coach kids in hurling and football when you have no interest in GAA sports.


 
I got involved in the coaching as my son is at that age. My 'altruism' will last as long as he wants to stay involved.

Where did I post that I "_have no interest in GAA sports_"  ?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Had a feeling there'd be a reply like that, completely mangling the meaning of my comment.


No mangling required in order to take the following comments as implying that non attendance at _Croker _and/or not supporting/liking _Gaelic _games is somehow incompatible with being truly _Irish_.


Bushfire said:


> Can never get what almost seems like a pride football and rugby fans take in *not* visiting Croke Park, like it's a badge of honour. No problem if you don't like Gaelic football or hurling (but how could any one not love hurling?), but sometimes it seems more than that, like because Croke Park is the home of traditional Irish sports it's somehow uncool? God lads, come to terms with it: you're Irish.





Bushfire said:


> There's no doubting it though, I hear it all the time, there's an astonishing level of snobbery towards the GAA, particularly from rugby supporters, a little less from football fans ("bogball" and all that). All very curious.


A friend of mine who is a _London _born, _Dublin _bred, cricket playing, _Bohs _supporter uses the term "monkey tennis" which sort of sums it up for me.


----------



## Marie M (8 Feb 2007)

Sums up what? I know its a term people use laughingly at the scapping of the barrel that is reality television programmes, dear god don't say you compare GAA with actual monkeys playing tennis


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

_Gaelic _football as perceived by me personally.


----------



## Marie M (8 Feb 2007)

Ha Ha you are in for it now.


----------



## zag (8 Feb 2007)

RTE were at it again this evening.  Apparently the fact that it didn't snow was news.  I can see how it might be worth reporting on *a bit* if you were stuck for a filler, but this time we were treated to archive recordings of news reports from when it did snow - and not just one instance, but a few.  And not just news reports from when it did snow in the past in Ireland, but we were treated to a lengthy playback of a recording of a news broadcast from when it snowed in the US in the 60s or so.  Where do we start with that one ?  This type of stuff is suitable for the 4-5PM slot or something, not primetime news.

I have a long history of listening to RTE radio, but I am getting close to dropping the thing altogether - it is just pure inertia (and the fact that I remember the wavelength) that keeps me listening.  Weekends are pretty poor - hey broadcast a program containing extracts from the weeks programs (usefull in itself) on Saturday morning, but then they repeat the program later the same day in the middle of a whole load of other repeats.  Guaranteed to get me to change channel.

z


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No mangling required in order to take the following comments as implying that non attendance at _Croker _and/or not supporting/liking _Gaelic _games is somehow incompatible with being truly _Irish_.


 
Truly comical. This reminds me of the letters to the papers about Enda Kenny's speech about immigration. Can't abide the fella, or his party, but I thought his speech was largely thoughtful, thought-provoking and intelligent. The reaction? It was racist!!  It wasn't. But that seems to be the standard of debate in this country, if someone doesn’t agree with your opinion they toss those oh-so-easy tags at ya, ‘bigot’, ‘racist’, bla, bla, bla, instead of at least attempting to enter a semi-intelligent debate. It’s mind-numbingly dull at this stage. 

Not that this argument is that lofty.  

But no Clubman, I didn’t say anything _remotely_ close to ‘you're not truly Irish if you don't like Gaelic games’, as you know. Why did you feel the need to mangle? What on earth is the point?! I’m not particularly a fan of Gaelic football, I love hurling – so am I calling myself only half ‘truly’ Irish??!!

I wondered why some Irish sports fans seem to almost take pride in the fact that they’d never (or rarely) visited Croke Park – I’ve actually heard umpteen people boast about this over the years. I simply asked: what’s that all about?

I’m not a basketball fan, but I don’t feel the need to boast about the fact that I’ve never been to the National Arena in Tallaght!

So, why do some people sneer at the GAA, Gaelic games and its supporters? Is it because – as I’ve found with some – that because Gaelic games are the traditional Irish sports they are somehow looked upon as being uncool? If yes, why is something traditional and Irish regarded as uncool….by Irish people?

Simple question.




ClubMan said:


> A friend of mine who is a _London_born, _Dublin_bred, cricket playing, _Bohs _supporter uses the term "monkey tennis" which sort of sums it up for me.


 
Jaysus, very cool.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> Where did I post that I "_have no interest in GAA sports_"  ?


I was going to quote you here......




TarfHead said:


> FWIW the reason I have only ever been to one match in Croke Park is that GAA football or hurling were never part of my life.


........and say you can't have much interest in GAA if you've only been to Croke Park once. But then I remembered my Sligo cousin who's a GAA diehard....not sure he's _ever_ been to Croke Park, but that's more to do with the fact that his county are sh1te


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> Truly comical. This reminds me of the letters to the papers about Enda Kenny's speech about immigration. Can't abide the fella, or his party, but I thought his speech was largely thoughtful, thought-provoking and intelligent. The reaction? It was racist!!  It wasn't. But that seems to be the standard of debate in this country, if someone doesn’t agree with your opinion they toss those oh-so-easy tags at ya, ‘bigot’, ‘racist’, bla, bla, bla, instead of at least attempting to enter a semi-intelligent debate. It’s mind-numbingly dull at this stage.
> 
> But no Clubman, I didn’t say anything _remotely_ close to ‘you're not truly Irish if you don't like Gaelic games’, as you know. Why did you feel the need to mangle? What on earth is the point?! I’m not particularly a fan of Gaelic football, I love hurling – so am I calling myself only half ‘truly’ Irish??!!


Simple question then - what was the point/relevance of this comment?


> God lads, come to terms with it: you're Irish.





> I wondered why some Irish sports fans seem to almost take pride in the fact that they’d never (or rarely) visited Croke Park – I’ve actually heard umpteen people boast about this over the years. I simply asked: what’s that all about?


I don't know. Why don't you ask some of these people?


> So, why do some people sneer at the GAA, Gaelic games and its supporters? Is it because – as I’ve found with some – that because Gaelic games are the traditional Irish sports they are somehow looked upon as being uncool? If yes, why is something traditional and Irish regarded as uncool….by Irish people?


I wonder the same thing myself about something traditional (since 1890) and _Irish _that is actually close to my heart - _Bohemian FC_.


> Jaysus, very cool.


He's not really. Bit of a geek actually.


----------



## Z100 (8 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't know. Why don't you ask some of these people?


 
I'd be afraid to Clubman, they might call me a bigot


----------



## jasconius (9 Feb 2007)

To get back to RTE - not sure whether it is Mary Wilson or the production team, but the stupidity and triviality of some of the Drivetime topics is hardly beyond the realms of fantasy.
This from RTE who purports to be the flagship of news in this country and charges us for the priviledge of listening to adverts every few minutes!


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2007)

banged on about it tonight as well. I had just returned from a friendly in oriel against derry city and up pops paddy cullens bus again. I suppose we could call it the ' paddywagon'  . As a dundalk and ( ok ok leeds united supporter) I am delighted that rugby and soccer is being played at croker. I dont forget however that as far as I can recall one John Delaney was one of the leading oponents of eircom park. as was the government admittedly. albeit not as directly. I sincerely hoped the fai would go ahead with the development of eircom park but with the likes of delaney & co at the fai it had no chance. unlike cm I enjoy hurling and gaelic football. I really enjoyed the highlights of the englerland v new zealand one day cricket match two nights ago. didn't know the outcome so that was a bonus. also enjoyed the darts this year. some magnificent games. would hate to confine myself to one sport. but everyone has their favourites and soccer is mine. 
back to the busses. maybe after this weekend all those beamer/merc/jag owners will use public transport after this experience


----------



## Z100 (9 Feb 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> As a dundalk and (ok ok leeds united supporter)


 
 This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, you're having a hell of a season, a double whammy. God love ya.



cuchulainn said:


> I really enjoyed the highlights of the englerland v new zealand one day cricket match two nights ago.


 
Me too. But I'm a freak, I lurve cricket.


----------



## polaris (9 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> I got involved in the coaching as my son is at that age. My 'altruism' will last as long as he wants to stay involved.


 
Who knows, you might be a regular on All-Ireland final day at Croke Park in 15 - 20 years time


----------



## michaelm (9 Feb 2007)

jasconius said:


> To get back to RTE - not sure whether it is Mary Wilson or the production team, but the stupidity and triviality of some of the Drivetime topics is hardly beyond the realms of fantasy.
> This from RTE who purports to be the flagship of news in this country and charges us for the priviledge of listening to adverts every few minutes!


I can't cope with Drivetime any more, there's rarely a pertinent or insightful question put to anyone.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2007)

anyone hear the news at 1.00 today? inverwiew with last president of gaa and during it the rte newsperson said that it was a pity the national athem wouldnt be played at croke  park . particularly agains the english.  at least sean kelly knew that it would and said so to the rte sportsperson. and I used to think the yer man paul  collins on today fm knew sweet fa about sport.   obviously an ignorance of whats actually happening is no impediment to getting a sports job at rte.


----------



## Guest127 (9 Feb 2007)

Bushfire said:


> This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, you're having a hell of a season, a double whammy. God love ya.


 

just another reason for us dundalkies to carry big chips on our shoulders
but we go straight to heaven when we die. or at least sort of a border between heaven and everywhere else. they had no right to abolish limbo  we could have smuggled souls in and out of heaven from it. and  left john delaney in it.


----------



## Z100 (9 Feb 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> anyone hear the news at 1.00 today? inverwiew with last president of gaa and during it the rte newsperson said that it was a pity the national athem wouldnt be played at croke park . particularly agains the english. at least sean kelly knew that it would and said so to the rte sportsperson. and I used to think the yer man paul collins on today fm knew sweet fa about sport. obviously an ignorance of whats actually happening is no impediment to getting a sports job at rte.


 
Heard that too, it was Sean O'Rourke interviewing Sean Kelly, was surprised he didn't know about the two anthems business for home matches. Maybe he turns off for fear of hearing the God-awful Ireland's Call, so was unaware that AnB gets an airing too?


----------

